# Problema udev: Xorg non parte

## GaugeTheory

Dopo aver installato l'ultima versione di udev (architettura x86) non parte più xorg (sempre ultima versione per x86). Non so che fare: nella guida ufficiale si parla di qualcosa di analogo per chi ha le nvidia, ma io ho una radeon 9800...

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è che hai dato molte informazioni in merito alla cosa... sarebbe carino sapere che genere di problema hai, se hai emerso solo udev o hai aggiornato altre cose, ovvero: sei sicuro che sia colpa di udev? poi... non so... log... etc.etc.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

posti per favore che versione di xorg && udev usi, l'output di emerge info, il log di xorged eventuali altri output rilevanti  :Wink:  ?

poi ci racconti di preciso quali sono stati i tuoi ultimi aggiornamenti al sistema, hai aggiornato solo udev?

----------

## Ic3M4n

sono contento di vedere che i miei post come al solito vengono ignorati  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> sono contento di vedere che i miei post come al solito vengono ignorati 

 ???

Dunque, la versione di xorg è la 6.8.2-r2 ma i problemi c'erano anche con quelle precedenti; non ho udev sul computer, ma ho problemi dopo l'installazione della 058 

Gli Ho eseguito di recente i soliti emerge sync ed emerge world.

```
> emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.           20040808-r1, 2.6.9-nitro4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-nitro4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.10

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/           3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kd           e/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xk           b /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-s           tud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://194.149.10.102/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bigger-fonts bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups cur           l disablexmb dvd emboss encode fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2            imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses            nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline s           dl slang spell sqlite ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vor           bis xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux eli           bc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 Quanto a xorged, non so cosa sia  :Sad: 

In generale, il problema si ha all'avvio successivo alla compilazione di udev. Ciò che succede è che il computer tenta di avviare xdm ma non ci riesce, allora fa partire il login testuale. Da root il comando startx da un bel segmentation fault.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   sono contento di vedere che i miei post come al solito vengono ignorati  ???

 

non era riferito a te... è solo che nel suo post .:deadhead:. ti ha praticamente chiesto le stesse cose che ti ho chiesto io, cmq ci siamo già chiariti in pvt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto a xorged, non so cosa sia 
> 
> In generale, il problema si ha all'avvio successivo alla compilazione di udev. Ciò che succede è che il computer tenta di avviare xdm ma non ci riesce, allora fa partire il login testuale. Da root il comando startx da un bel segmentation fault.

 

xorged è xorg con una ed attaccata alla fine. praticamente ti ha chiesto questo /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

inoltre, sei sicuro di aver emerso solo udev? ti chiedo questo per il semplice motivo che in questi giorni hanno fatto il cambio di versione per xorg-x11

----------

## GaugeTheory

Argh è un po' lunghetto...

Praticamente vorresti che re-installassi udev, provassi a far partire xorg e postassi il messaggio d'errore che trascrive nel file, dico bene?

Ho visto anch'io che hanno aggiornato xorg  :Wink:  ma il problema si riscontrava anche nella versione vecchia...

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## masterbrian

prima di fare qualsiasi altra modifica al sistema (leggi reinstallare udev) direi di cominciare (come ti hanno detto Ic3M4n e deadhead) a postare il tuo /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Altrimenti e' poco utile continuare a fare up  :Smile: 

altra cosa, hai per caso un mouse usb?

----------

## GaugeTheory

Niente mouse usb.

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/PC:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-nitro4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux PC 2.6.9-nitro4 #1 Fri Nov 19 00:14:41 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 12 July 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 28 19:57:47 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/bitstram-vera" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/util/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/unifont/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1458,5000 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1106,3149 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1458,5002 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1458,5004 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1458,5001 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1458,a002 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1458,e000 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1458,1000 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea0027ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea0027ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[4] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea0027ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

	MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

	RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

	RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

	FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

	RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

	RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

	RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

	RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

	RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

	RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

	FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

	RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

	FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

	MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

	MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

	RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

	MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

	MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

	RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

	FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

	RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

	RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

	RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

	FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

	MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

	MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

	FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

	RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

	RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

	RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

	MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

	RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

	MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea0027ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821d610

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea0027ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-68.70 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 60.00-100.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000087a

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xea002000 - 0xea0027ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xea001000 - 0xea0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[11] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc03 (0x4) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[37] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf9e01000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf9e01000 to 0xb7d19000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.8.25

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 14 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf9e01000 at 0xb7d19000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in e

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## Ic3M4n

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver. 

questo vuol dire che stai cercando di utilizzare i driver closed. hai provato altre versioni dei driver e/o ad utilizzare il motore di xorg senza accelerazione grafica?

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver. 
> 
> questo vuol dire che stai cercando di utilizzare i driver closed. hai provato altre versioni dei driver e/o ad utilizzare il motore di xorg senza accelerazione grafica?

 

Infatti: sto usando gli ati-drivers (sic).

Posso provare a ucciderli... In tal caso gli openGL potrebbero andar bene lo stesso?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh, prima di dire che è un problema di udev io proverei con i driver open. poi magari ci si concentra su qualche configurazione.

a vedere il messaggio non mi sembrerebbe un problema di udev ma di qualcosa di errato a livello kernel.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Se provo a uccidere gli ati-drivers, ottengo questo messaggio d'errore all'avvio di xorg: 

```
failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Che vuol dire? Che manca l'acceleratore 3D e ne devo installare un altro, oppure devo settare qualcosa nel kernel? Se devo smanettare nel kernel, quali impostazioni devo modificare?

(il mio kernel è il 2.6.9-nitro4)

----------

## Ic3M4n

qui c'è la conf del mio sistema. dalle un'occhio. magari ti torna utile. cmq per gli open modifichi nell'xorg.conf fglrx con radeon e poi dai opengl-update xorg-x11. per tornare all'ati opengl-update ati

----------

## GaugeTheory

Intanto ho fatto alcune prove: se uccido ati-drivers e do un opengl-update xorg-x11 da lo stesso errore; se tengo gli ati-drivers e cambio fglrx in radeon e a prescindere che dia o no l'istruzione opengl-update ati, mi da l'errore 

```
RADEON: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:9:1) found
```

Faccio una domanda, forse un po' stupida: devo scaricare un pacchetto per installare gli opengl? Quale?

Non ho ben capito la sinntassi della tua configurazione moduli kernel: uso xconfig...  :Embarassed: 

Tra quelli che hai citato non ne hai installato nessuno?

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora:

```
 --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< >   ALI chipset support

< >   ATI chipset support

< >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

---   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

< >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

< >   SiS chipset support   

< >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                   

< >   VIA chipset support   

< >   Transmeta Efficeon support 

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
```

il mio agp è intel e quindi è già inserito. il dri è quello esterno, che sarebbe fglrx. quindi è disabilitato.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ciao, scusa se non mi sono fatto vivo fino ad ora, ma dei problemi personali mi hanno tenuto lontano dalla mia città... :Rolling Eyes: 

Dunque, se ho capito bene hai abilitato come built-in questo: 

```
Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

 hai disabilitato questo: 

```
Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

in xorg.conf hai lasciato comunque 

```
Driver "fglrx"
```

 e hai silurato gli ati-drivers.

Giusto?

----------

## GaugeTheory

@ Ic3M4n:

Faccio ancora una domanda: in quale sottosezione sono collocati i settaggi che hai postato nel tuo config?

----------

## Ic3M4n

non ho silurato gli ati-drivers. li utilizzo con soddisfazione. sul come utilizzarli ci sono varie scuole di pensiero, mettere tutto modulare, tutto built-in etc etc ognuno in questo campo dice la sua ed ognuno logicamente vuole avere ragione. il problema è uno solo: decidersi ad utilizzare un metodo od un altro. il mio consiglio spassionato è di provare con la configurazione che ho postato nell'altro thread, altrimenti anche apertini ha postato una soluzione al problema passando però da un'altra strada. 

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

>  in quale sottosezione sono collocati i settaggi che hai postato nel tuo config?

 

che vuol dire? quello che ho postato era tutto l'xorg.conf

i settaggi del kernel? device -> character device (qualcosa del genere, vado a memoria)

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ricompilato il kernel, ma xorg continua a non funzionare se emergo udev  :Sad: 

Allo startx mi da: 

```
(WW) fglrx: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open /dev/mouse
```

La cosa curiosa è che il warning su fglrx viene dato comunque a prescindere dall'aver o no udev. Senza udev, però, il sistema ignora il warning e da altri warning dicendo di non poter usare alcune variabili come renderaccel, che comunque usa lo stesso. Con udev, invece, si blocca tutto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

tanto per iniziare modifica 

```
/dev/mouse
```

con 

```
/dev/input/mice
```

e prova con quello. come puoi vedere quello di fglrx è un warning mentre l'errore sta nel fatto ch enon riesce a trovare il mouse.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ora funziona a dovere  :Smile: 

Controllo alcune cose, e poi faccio sapere come va.

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque, ho disinstallato devfsd e l'ho disabilitato da grub e ho modificato /etc/conf.d/rc in modo da partire con udev e i tarball, e funziona tutto a dovere: non ho ancora provato ad attaccarci fotocamer digitali ma le stampanti vanno.

Non ho ben capito a cosa servono i tarball e cosa succedo se li disabilito.

----------

